

Gurbaksh Chahal and My Mom - useflyer
https://medium.com/p/7c9919bf1f6d

======
nugget
RadiumOne is an ad network. If you want to make an impact, appeal to its
advertisers. Especially high profile brands that target women. The board
doesn't care. (Having followed this story since it broke, nobody really seems
to care.)

